# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Zhenya

## Pasha

I have a letter from an estonian boy called zhenya! is this normal?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I have a letter from an estonian boy called zhenya! is this normal?

 Absolutly!   ::  
Evgeniy (Евгений) - male name
Evgeniya (Евгения) - female name
But they both have the same diminutive - Zhenya (Женя).

----------


## Paxan

> I have a letter from an estonian boy called zhenya! is this normal?

 And if it wasn't???

----------


## Евгения Белякова

yes, it's normal

----------

